# Spring Walleyes



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I went out yesterday night after work just to wet a line. In GF the river is open north of the boulder pile dam. There were a decent amount of guys fishing. A couple guys caught two over 9, a 9.13 and a 9.5. A couple guys caught some smaller fish but not a whole lot was biting. I think if we get a warm snap this next week that warms the water a little their could be a decent bite. Anyone fishing down south? I heard the fishing wasn't bad down their now.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The walleyes have cometh to thy river.

[ This Message was edited by: Brad Anderson on 2002-04-14 23:04 ]


----------



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

I have only fished the RR once in my life. I tried it at the north forx landing and i didn't get any. How do you even fish them in the river. I have never been a fan of river fishing because of all the snags. What kind of a setup do you use. I live in grand forks so maybe i will have to try it sometime. Any good spots or any tips are appreciated.
have fun!


----------

